# Holy crap!



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I can't believe my account is still active!  

Anyways, this is just a quick message to all my old friends here to let you know of my return! Sorry for my absense... truth be told, I had a very long year at University, and wound up not posting on any forums at all for the last eight months. Then, thanks to a reminder by my old friend Sinister, I remembered about this great community and decided it was time to return!

I look forward to seeing my old friends, meeting some new ones, and having some great horror discussions!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome back! This fourms grown quite a bit so lots of new faces


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you return, I'll just give you a big Hello!
Any friend of Sin's, is a friend of mine


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You guys are making me blush! lol

Damn good to see you back, Tallee! FE is a great dude too!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome back.
though I didn't know you before, I am looking forward to getting to know you now. Have read lots of old posts, so your name is familiar.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, nice to meet you, and welcome back!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome back Tallee! Long time no see.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Tallee! A name I recognize from WAY back! Welcome back to INSANITY!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Tallee - I started posting in March so I have not met you before. Welcome back and get posting!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Tallee, glad to see you back! I'm another new face for you, but I've also read lots of your old posts and it's good to see you around again.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess I better welcome back some old blood. Welcome back!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome home!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks all for the welcomes! I'm going to enjoy it here!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Haven't you alreay enjoyed it here before? lol


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

welcome back to sanity reality atleast the thats the way i see it


----------

